# Touch Response?



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anyone having horrible touch response? Whenever I try to Swype, the phone will drop my finger half way through the trail. It's next to impossible to swype a couple words without it splitting my trail into several words.

This isn't the only instance this occured, it also happened when playing PewPew 2, where it would randomly misinterpret my finger location and have my shoot or move in random directions.

It's happened accross several other apps, scrolling in settings and pulse. Sometimes it drops for as much as thirty seconds, then spazzes out as it tries to map out all my finger movements it missed.

It's been consistent and personally, I'm considering charging up my Dinc again and selling the phone because it's so bad


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Just curious, do you have a screen protector on it? Maybe remove it if you do and test. Could be any number of things, rogue app, bad flash, faulty hardware, etc. but you have to start somewhere. Well, I guess you really don't since you have a Dinc. lol


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this happening only when charging? That's a known problem, if its happening even when your unplugged then I don't know what it could be.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

sometimes the screen gets dirty and this can happen try cleaning off your screen or try unpluging your charger and maybe your screen protctor as well


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

It's more prominent when charging but it's not exclusive to only when charging.

It's the same with or without a screen protector, I've only just recently applied one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Javiggan69 (Jun 16, 2011)

The only time I have this problem is when I use the pattern lock screen. For some reason is does not register the pattern correctly or half way through the pattern it stops recognizing the pattern. I have not seen too many complaints about it. By the way I don't have a screen protector nor casing and not charging...


----------

